# Competitions by state?



## Captain Morgan (Feb 3, 2006)

Can you explain bird dog a little?


----------



## LarryWolfe (Feb 3, 2006)

You gotta pardon the Captain, he's a bit slow due to his numerous years at sea!  8-[


----------



## Captain Morgan (Feb 3, 2006)

Can't speak much for Georgia, the landlubbers, but in SC you can go to
www.scbarbecue.com and find an events calender.  If you're looking to observe first (which is what I did), I highly reccomend a trip to Smoke on the Beach in Myrtle Beach April 21'st and 22.   Here you can meet many of our board's regulars and ask all the questions you want!  Finney is providing all the beer.


----------



## Jack W. (Feb 3, 2006)

Captain Morgan said:
			
		

> Can't speak much for Georgia, the landlubbers, but in SC you can go to
> www.scbarbecue.com and find an events calender.  If you're looking to observe first (which is what I did), I highly reccomend a trip to Smoke on the Beach in Myrtle Beach April 21'st and 22.   Here you can meet many of our board's regulars and ask all the questions you want!  Finney is providing all the beer.



...and has promised good liquor.  


I'm looking forward to a glass of the finest bourbon myself.


Jack


----------



## Captain Morgan (Feb 3, 2006)

GQ usually travels with Grey Goose...nuttin wrong with that...but after his 2nd drink he won't share.


----------



## Finney (Feb 3, 2006)

I'll have some... And while their rules state that you can't hand it out to the "general public"... I think that I could argue that none of you guys here fit into the "general public".


----------



## Jack W. (Feb 3, 2006)

Finney said:
			
		

> I'll have some... And while their rules state that you can't hand it out to the "general public"... I think that I could argue that none of you guys here fit into the "general public".



IMHO if you read the rules closely it says you cannot sell or vend to the general public.  To do that in the State of SC you need a special license.  There is no rule against giving away said adult beverages.  There are some sticky areas involving public consumption/intoxication and open containers.  If you've ever attended bike week, or Fun in the Sun, you'll see the humor.



Jack


----------



## Finney (Feb 3, 2006)

SOTB RULES:
8.         Behavior:   Every team, to include members and guest, are expected and required to exhibit proper and courteous behavior at all times.  Failure to do so   may result in disqualification and/or expulsion from the contest.  Repeat          offenders will be barred from competing in â€œSmoke on the Beachâ€


----------



## Captain Morgan (Feb 3, 2006)

I'm not the General Public....I'm Captain Morgan!  Feed me!


----------



## Jack W. (Feb 3, 2006)

Finney said:
			
		

> SOTB RULES:
> 8.         Behavior:   Every team, to include members and guest, are expected and required to exhibit proper and courteous behavior at all times.  Failure to do so   may result in disqualification and/or expulsion from the contest.  Repeat          offenders will be barred from competing in â€œSmoke on the Beachâ€


----------



## Bruce B (Feb 3, 2006)

Captain Morgan said:
			
		

> I'm not the General Public....I'm Rick James, Bitch!  Feed me!



 :lmao:  :lmao:  :lmao:  :lmao:  :lmao:  :lmao:  :lmao:  :lmao:  :lmao:  :lmao:


----------



## WalterSC (Feb 4, 2006)

...and has promised good liquor.  
I'm looking forward to a glass of the finest bourbon myself.

Jack[/quote]


I will have a big bottle of Black Lable Jack Daniels with me for those that wish some of the finest southern burbon ever made. I will probably get there sometime Friday morning.


----------



## LarryWolfe (Mar 8, 2006)

WalterSC said:
			
		

> ...and has promised good liquor.
> I'm looking forward to a glass of the finest bourbon myself.
> 
> Jack




I will have a big bottle of Black Lable Jack Daniels with me for those that wish some of the finest southern burbon ever made. I will probably get there sometime Friday morning.[/quote]

Walter you make me proud, you are consistent with the quote dilema!!!  =D>


----------

